# What is Unity Gain?



## dvsDave

</img>What the heck is Unity Gain?

Ask anyone and they will tell you unity gain means that if I put, say, 1 volt in, I get 1 volt out, i.e., a gain of one, or unity. Nothing could be easier. That is until that same someone asks the question,

"Is that unity gain balanced, or unbalanced?" 

For a full explanation of why Unity Gain is important, check out Rane's RaneNote on the subject.


----------



## dvsDave

Anybody go the link? What do you think of the explanation of Unity Gain? Do you get it, was the lesson not clear enough, or what?


----------



## cruiser

I had a brief read over it all.... and yes it was a good explanation of unity gain! made the point very clear, but some of the language could be simplified...


----------

